# Do you eat beetroot and does it change the colour of you BM?



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

I ate some beetroot(boiled, not fresh) 2 days ago and next day had a dark red BM, really looked like blood..Was pretty scared, looked up in google and some people saying they have the same thing and this veg really can change the colour of you BM. I can't say I like beetroot and eat it often, but remember my mum was saying that beetroot "make things moving", so I thought would try some, not sure what helped(as I was taking lactulose as well) but that day was ok for me. Do you eat it and what effect does it have on you if you do?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've not eaten enough beets at one time to notice much difference in stool color or anything else, but that red color is reported to make it through to color the stool.http://ibdcrohns.about.com/cs/otherdisease...stoolcolors.htm has info about the various things that can effect stool color.


----------



## CuReYet? (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes it does! I was eating a ton of beets a while ago. I thought i was dying. But then i realized,"Hello, you have been eating beets!"


----------

